
Ask HN: Why Do Mailbox and Protonmail Have to Use GoogleCaptcha? - chaon
Isn&#x27;t there a privacy-respecting Captcha? Tutanota doesn&#x27;t use GoogleCaptcha, why can&#x27;t they?
======
zelphirkalt
Same mistake sooo many companies make. There will be some privacy-unaware
people doing the web development and they will simply add some Google server
without thinking about it in depth. Once it is in the system (and a whole lot
of privacy out of the window), there are often internal resistances to
changing it back to something privacy respecting. For example: The not knowing
better person above the web developer responsible for the project does not
want to allocate the time for changing a "working" feature. The web developers
responsible for adding it in the first place do not want to admit mistake
("But it's working just fine!") or do not want to undo their own work.

Laziness, unawareness and carelessness rule the world of web development, when
it comes to privacy concerns. We have a looong way to go, until we have a
population of privacy aware web developers.

This is of course not to say that all web developers act this irresponsibly.
However, how often do you have more aware people than unaware people, in order
to overrule any decision made in unawareness?

If you check regularly on websites what third party stuff they load, in case
you have not done so, you might be surprised.

------
nwrk
[https://protonmail.com/support/knowledge-base/human-
verifica...](https://protonmail.com/support/knowledge-base/human-
verification/)

~~~
skinnymuch
We know why captcha might be needed. The question is why Google’s.

